# Where can I buy a hand grinder?



## OleHole (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I just got an Aeropress and im looking for a hand grinder for it. After some research I believe the Feld2 is best for me. I also considered Lido3, but i think it is too large.

The problem is that i cannot find any webshops selling these products in Europe. They are all sold out.

Is it really impossible to get these products? Or do you know a way?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

OleHole said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got an Aeropress and im looking for a hand grinder for it. After some research I believe the Feld2 is best for me. I also considered Lido3, but i think it is too large.
> 
> ...


 I just bought a 1Zpresso JX pro direct from them in Taiwan. Arrived in 4 days for £160


----------



## OleHole (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. Are they in the same league? And how much did you pay in taxes?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

OleHole said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are they in the same league? And how much did you pay in taxes?


 I think it's similar if not better than the Feld2, in that it has larger burrs. 48mm compared to I belive 38 on the feld?
I paid £135 for it direct and £20 in taxes, so £155 all in.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not better than the Feld 2!! If you can get a Feld 2 get it.

And yes I know DavecUK reviewed but I think it's sub par to other grinders.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

OleHole said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are they in the same league? And how much did you pay in taxes?


 Nope. If you want to pay taxes order the Kinu M47


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> Nope. If you want to pay taxes order the Kinu M47


 Shouldn't be any taxes to pay with the Kinu.

MBK restocks fairly regularly, often multiple times per week, that's probably the best price to watch for stock.

http://www.madebyknock.com/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Jony said:


> Nope. If you want to pay taxes order the Kinu M47


 Didn't pay any import taxes when I bought mine. That said, will be a different situation come 1st January 2021.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I've ordered from the states plenty of times, and anything over £15 gets fees and vat.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> I've ordered from the states plenty of times, and anything over £15 gets fees and vat.


 Kinu's factory is within the EU (Romania) and I believe ships from there if you order direct. That's not been possible for a while but there are EU distributors like Cremashop with stock.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Didn't know that, for some reason I thought it was in Miami coral gables 🤣and you sure they have the Kinu M47 classic in stock.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Not better than the Feld 2!! If you can get a Feld 2 get it.
> 
> And yes I know DavecUK reviewed but I think it's sub par to other grinders.


 How so? Have you got one? Seems good to me but I've never used a feld. Hasn't that got smaller burrs (not saying this is the only factor)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I've not used the Pro used the standard version for filter and it wasn't that good. But people like different things so be it.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Jony said:


> Didn't know that, for some reason I thought it was in Miami coral gables 🤣and you sure they have the Kinu M47 classic in stock.


 Just Simplicity and Pheonix at the minute. Not seen stock of the original for a while.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I know 😎


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> I've not used the Pro used the standard version for filter and it wasn't that good. But people like different things so be it.


 In what way though? Grind consistency?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Quality and workmanship.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Quality and workmanship.


 That surprises me as the one I have is stunningly good quality. I've taken it apart and every part fits beautifully together.

Maybe yours was an old/duff one?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nope bought the Q2 same place from you, like I said everyone is different. Send me your Pro then and I will test it.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Very happy with the 1z JX pro albeit after just a few weeks of use. Very solid, smooth and most definitely well made.

Wanted an aergrind at first, but lack of stock and numerous people on here had expressed issues with the lack of customer service so opted to the 1z.

I'd say any of these grinders will improve your brews massively so take your pick!

How about the Commandante?? 😂


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> That surprises me as the one I have is stunningly good quality. I've taken it apart and every part fits beautifully together.
> 
> Maybe yours was an old/duff one?


 I have the Q2 which i got of @Jony and ive found it very good for the money, i can confirm it isnt a duff one and find the quality very good. But then ive not had any of the other grinders talked about so cant compare.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Jony - If there is ever a forum lever day I would happily bring my JX-pro along for you to try out, if you bring your Vostok along as well?

Obviously a fair deal there for all concerned... 😂

Edit: Sometimes I should read back what I type before posting.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

I would really like to play with your lever as well, @Northern_Monkey


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ohhhh Matron!


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Jony said:


> Nope bought the Q2 same place from you, like I said everyone is different. Send me your Pro then and I will test it.


 Haha, it's the only grinder I have currently, so you will need to send me your Feld.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would send the Feld, but I had to reset it when l last sent it out.


----------



## OleHole (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your replies. I found the Comandante in my country on sale for 185 pounds. Is this a good purchase? I really wanted the Feld2, but people say not to expect them in stock in the coming time.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They haven't been in stock for maybe 18 months


----------



## OleHole (Aug 17, 2020)

What a shame. But can you recommend the Comandante for that price - or do you have other suggestions?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I would recommend this from 1Z, you can use it for every method

https://www.1zpresso.co/store/products/398480


----------



## OleHole (Aug 17, 2020)

L&R said:


> I would recommend this from 1Z, you can use it for every method
> 
> https://www.1zpresso.co/store/products/398480


 Thank you. But it is out of my budget. If I buy it from Denmark I have to pay 25% taxes + other potential fees.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You can find it on stock in EU, at least I know a store in Romania that have it for about 280EUR delivered.

BR


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They haven't been in stock for maybe 18 months


----------

